# San Diego Zoo Galapagos Tortoise Habitat has been remodeled!



## spikethebest (Jul 22, 2010)

Before....

http://tortoiseforum.org/thread-10946.html

After....


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 22, 2010)

Beautiful! I love all the cacti planted throughout. However, I'm not a big fan of keeping them on cement when indoors. Too bad they didn't opt for rubber stall mats or something softer that could still be hosed out.


----------



## pugsandkids (Jul 22, 2010)

How great is that? I love it, when we were there a few years ago we were dissapointed in all the cement we saw. But this new enclosure looks very well done.


----------



## dmmj (Jul 22, 2010)

Looks like someone or someones did a fantastic job on the remodel, I am sure they will be much happier now.


----------



## Missy (Jul 22, 2010)

Just beautiful,love all the cacti.


----------



## DeanS (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm telling you...the 'bedrooms' (that's what they call holdings at SD ZOO) are better than most other zoos' exhibits.


----------



## Isa (Jul 22, 2010)

It looks very nice


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 23, 2010)

How many are normally on exhibit and then how many off exhibit? Looks like the outside enclosure not only is eye pleasing to the humans, but also more pleasing to the tortoises.


----------



## RV's mom (Jul 23, 2010)

next visit to San Diego will have to include a zoo visit.. beautiful habitat. Wish I had a bigger place to live (and was younger) I'd consider something bigger than RV - these torts are beautiful.


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Jul 23, 2010)

Looks awesome! Still looking forward to the day when I can go visit there


----------



## DeanS (Jul 23, 2010)

sharkstar said:


> next visit to San Diego will have to include a zoo visit.. beautiful habitat. Wish I had a bigger place to live (and was younger) I'd consider something bigger than RV - these torts are beautiful.



...and EXPENSIVE! I, too, would love a mini-herd of Galaps...


----------

